# Where is Golf Heaven ... ?



## johnD (Jan 14, 2014)

If there is such a place where would it be ? 
5 years ago i moved from California to Palm Beach Gardens Florida, this is pretty close to "Golf Heaven" my backyard backs the Fazio course hole number 6, and i can see the PGA of America headquarters from my pool. Its game on almost year round  I would have to consider this as close as it gets to golf heaven... 

So were is your golf heaven ? 
(if it could be anywhere you would want it to be)


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Right back where I came from when I moved here. I'd go back to Denver without a thought. We played almost year round most years, and In my opinion, it's got Florida beat. I couldn't play in Florida in summer... no way I could deal with the heat and humidity - February was about my limit in Ft. Myers. Even in the Colorado midsummer when the temps push as high as the low 100's, the humidity is in the 15% range. 

In Denver I have a raft of affordable, high quality public courses, and from June through September we have some fantastic mountain courses. I have played with guys who took a vacation to Colorado from Florida every summer just to play golf.


----------



## johnD (Jan 14, 2014)

Rick , yeah i hear ya, summer here is pretty brutal, but not to bad when you get used to it... i do miss the hill slope of courses on the west coast, in Florida its all water trouble... 

one of my favorite courses out in Cali has a hill slope of 155

i would have to agree with the west coast for sure... but it is golf game on here for sure.. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Where ever there is a golf course.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think golf heaven would be wherever I could play every day for the rest of my life and never get tired of that course. I guess the closest I've come to feeling that way about a course was at Anderson Creek, a Davis Love course near Pinehurst in the sand hills of North Carolina.

I suppose others might name famous courses, but I just can't imagine naming someplace I've never played.


----------

